# Fish suggestions for 30l fluval flora



## Matt Warner (3 Feb 2012)

Hi all, can anyone suggest suitable fish for a fluval flora tank. The tank is 30l. Is this size tank not really suitable for fish or am I better off getting some shrimp. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Christie_ZXR (5 Feb 2012)

Betta? I have one in a 30L at the moment and its a pretty good size for just him and his nerite 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk - so if my post makes no sense you know why!!


----------



## Callum (5 Feb 2012)

Galaxy rasboras maybe?


----------



## Greg's Pea (6 Feb 2012)

A dwarf puffer?


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Feb 2012)

A dwarf puffer sounds like it could definitely be an option. Has anyone any experience with them.
Thanks


----------



## Callum (6 Feb 2012)

Ahh, didn't realise you were only after a single fish.. dwarf puffer sounds like a good option


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Feb 2012)

I'm not really too fussed but I've always wanted a puffer but didn't realise you could get a dwarf variety. I always thought they grew really big for some reason!


----------



## Greg's Pea (7 Feb 2012)

I've got 2 in a 40L and 1 in a _shudder_ 25L fluval chi. Great little fish, loads of personality and they love a planted tank.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (7 Feb 2012)

Don't know what the filtration is like in one of those tanks, but just to warn you, for such a titchy fish they don't half make an enormous mess! So the filters got to be up to it 

They are incredibly cute  I used to keep one in a converted biorb.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk - so if my post makes no sense you know why!!


----------



## Greg's Pea (8 Feb 2012)

I don't think they are too messy. No more flake food is great for reducing mess and an oto or two should keep spare BW to a minimum. I've also managed to keep a smallish cherry shrimp colony going with them which are great for keeping the plants clean. Definately worth some thought.


----------



## Matt Warner (8 Feb 2012)

I will have a look at a few shops on the weekend and I may get a dwarf puffer if I can find one.


----------

